

Ask HN: Is there a list of all the YC-backed founders with education details? - AdamTReineke

I'd be curious to see a list of all the founders of YC-backed companies, particularly with info where they went to school and the degree they got (or didn't). Is there a correlation between the level of education of the founders and the success of a startup?
======
ig1
Here's one I wrote earlier for British YC companies with a few updates:

Cambridge: Immad Ahkund (Heyzap), Jude Gomila (Heyzap), Rahul Vohra
(Rapportive), Martin Kleppman (Rapportive), Sam Stokes (Rapportive), Ian
Hogarth (SongKick), Pete Smith (SongKick), Michelle You (SongKick)

Imperial: Tim Davey (SnapTalent), Sumon Sadhu (SnapTalent), Niall Smart
(Echodio), Nathan Chong (NewsLabs), Jof Arnold (FitFu)

Oxford: Peter Nixey (Clickpass), Harjeet Tagger (Auctomatic), Kulveer Taggar
(Auctomatic)

Bristol: Tom Riley (Fabricly)

LSE: Ari Helgason (Fabricly)

Southampton: Benjie Gillam (FitFu)

Kent: Mike Laming (Propable)

Anglia Ruskin University: Peter Clark (Still in stealth?)

Newcastle-upon-tyne: Einar Vollset (ReMail)

No university: Michael Ossareh (HeySan)

It's not comprehensive and I wrote it from memory, but it's indicative that
there is some level of correlation (Oxford, Cambridge, Imperial, Bristol and
LSE are all generally ranked as "top-tier" universities).

For personal experience I'd say Cambridge graduates are far more likely to
found startups than those from other universities. I was at Cambridge
StartupWeekend a week or so ago and there were probably 20-30 students from
Cambridge university there.

------
Serene
Check <http://ycpages.info/people>

I like this visualization of America's richest people that shows some
patterns:

[http://www.forbes.com/2007/09/18/billionaire-social-
mapping-...](http://www.forbes.com/2007/09/18/billionaire-social-mapping-
lists-richlist07-cx_jb_0920social_map.html)

It shows that all those with a net worth over 5.5 bln got graduate degrees or
went to prestigious schools, or both

~~~
willgodfrey
Correlation doesn't prove causation....?

Did they go to prestigious schools and get graduate degrees because they were
rich, or did they become rich because they went to prestigious schools and got
graduate degrees?

The visualization is interesting, no doubt, but I found it to have too little
detail to really be able to draw any conclusions from.

------
rabble
This is the kind of question which should be asked over in Quora, because you
can have a wiki edited list of schools.

------
swGooF
I would also be interested in something like this.

------
JoshKalkbrenner
Thank You! I'd like to see this too.

